# Undercoat Rake



## na goodman (Jan 11, 2012)

Does an Oster 18 tooth undercoat rake comb work on a cockapoo. Also, if it did would you get the coarse or the medium.


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello and :welcome: How thick is your cockapoo's coat and do u keep it clipped or not?


----------



## na goodman (Jan 11, 2012)

She is 11 months old and has two different textures to her coat. Down her head and spine is thicker and coarser but her sides and legs are very soft and fluffy. I get her clipped about every 3 months but I ask the groomer not to clip her too short. I am attempting to clip her in between professional haircuts.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't know the answer as my last dogs were collies and the gruesome twosome are still pups and dont have a big coat but Hello and Welcome to the forum.


----------

